# Fish Camp on storm watch.



## notnksnemor (Aug 10, 2021)

Again.

Should know more by Friday night.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2021)

I should be down about then unless something changes.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 10, 2021)

Good thing it looks like y'all should be fine, cape San blas not so much.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 10, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Good thing it looks like y'all should be fine, cape San blas not so much.



Cape San Blas landfall would be bad for St. Marks.
How bad depending on size of storm and tide at landfall.
Center east of St. Marks is best outcome for fish camp but not for those farther east.

Elsa, a few weeks ago, the center passed 35 miles east of fish camp. less than 1/2" of rain and minimal wind.

Location, location, location.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## slow motion (Aug 11, 2021)

I was hoping to catch a fish on Saturday 'cause it's my birthday. Maybe not.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 11, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I was hoping to catch a fish on Saturday 'cause it's my birthday. Maybe not.



I think you'll be good on Saturday.
Looking like landfall early Monday morning if it stays on track.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 11, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I was hoping to catch a fish on Saturday 'cause it's my birthday. Maybe not.


Saturday looks beautiful...I may even try to sneak down myself


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Saturday looks beautiful...I may even try to sneak down myself


Now that I think about it that makes me nervous as I remember you posting about  fishing during a tropical storm. Your idea of nice weather might be different than mine.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

Yall ready for dis?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Now that I think about it that makes me nervous as I remember you posting about  fishing during a tropical storm. Your idea of nice weather might be different than mine.


Yeehaw


----------



## ACracing98 (Aug 12, 2021)

We have a place at Econfina.....hopefully we don't have to move our camper.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

At least August 15th is the quarter moon and not one of the higher tides of the month...



 I'll be in StMarks by Saturday and ready to pull my camper away from the water's edge and up the ridge a little bit at least.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

Those Blue Legend girls have been making some waves of their own.
 I wonder if their deddy knows they drive the boat like that...


----------



## jNick (Aug 12, 2021)

I bet they’d be a blast at camp!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 12, 2021)

They are actually selling t shirts to raise money to buy a bigger boat


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

I'd hate to have to buy the old one…


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Yall ready for dis?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097301View attachment 1097302


I'm not ready. I just wanna catch a fish.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

Need an unlike button for that map.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Need an unlike button for that map.


Saturday is supposed to be 1ft or less seas go catch some, doesn't look like the models show much rain for st mark's.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I'm not ready. I just wanna catch a fish.



Go fishing and stop by fish camp Sat afternoon.
I think there is still a jar of Kansas Magic Elixir there.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 12, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Yall ready for dis?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097301View attachment 1097302



That is actually worse than a direct hit on fish camp.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Go fishing and stop by fish camp Sat afternoon.
> I think there is still a jar of Kansas Magic Elixir there.


You the man Mr. Kansas. So you'll be around Saturday?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like it will barely be a tropical storm, Kansas thunderstorms would be worse.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> You the man Mr. Kansas. So you'll be around Saturday?



If it stays on its current track, I'll be there sometime Saturday.




doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Looks like it will barely be a tropical storm, Kansas thunderstorms would be worse.



I'm betting it's closer to a cat1 hurricane by then if the track holds.

Kansas thunderstorms don't push water up narrow rivers from large bays.

I was born and raised in central Florida. I remember Donna in 1960.


----------



## mike1225 (Aug 12, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Yeehaw


I think that's the famous Blue Top from the cut at Miami. LOL


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 12, 2021)

mike1225 said:


> I think that's the famous Blue Top from the cut at Miami. LOL


It is indeed the Boca inlet blue top legend


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 12, 2021)

That would make the divorce rate at fish camp go up exponentially.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I should be down about then unless something changes.


[

QUOTE="notnksnemor, post: 12953840, member: 4407"]If it stays on its current track, I'll be there sometime Saturday.

You guys fishing or just gonna batten down the hatches?


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> [
> 
> QUOTE="notnksnemor, post: 12953840, member: 4407"]If it stays on its current track, I'll be there sometime Saturday.
> 
> You guys fishing or just gonna batten down the hatches?



No boat for me, taking the utility trailer to get the golf cart if needed.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

In case I don't catch up with you Kansas I picked up a birthday bottle. Never tried this brand. Something new.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> [
> 
> QUOTE="notnksnemor, post: 12953840, member: 4407"]If it stays on its current track, I'll be there sometime Saturday.
> 
> You guys fishing or just gonna batten down the hatches?


 No, I told my boat home at the beginning of storm season storm season so I only have to tow my camper if I go back on storm watch. That's the biggest drag, no boat to play with before and after...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like the storm track has moved slightly further West.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> No, I told my boat home at the beginning of storm season storm season so I only have to tow my camper if I go back on storm watch. That's the biggest drag, no boat to play with before and after...


Me and the wife this trip. If I make it back down by myself before you get hunkered down in the woods next month I'll holler at you. Lucy is a small gal but she be tough if you're game.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like if you're gonna worry about a storm it better be the one behind this one....


----------



## RedHills (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like we're gonna spend 3 days with the back and forth track nudging now!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Those Blue Legend girls have been making some waves of their own.
> I wonder if their deddy knows they drive the boat like that...
> 
> View attachment 1097313


IDK about deddy?
Dey look goot' doin' it tho. ?


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a place between mexico beach and port st joe.
It survived Michael, so Fred "should" be fine.

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 13, 2021)

95g atl said:


> I have a place between mexico beach and port st joe.
> It survived Michael, so Fred "should" be fine.
> 
> Stay say my friends.



You should be on the "good" side of it.



doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Looks like if you're gonna worry about a storm it better be the one behind this one....



The problem with fish camp is it's only about 6 inches above sea level where our campers are.
It will flood with a strong south wind and high tide.
No storm needed.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 13, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> You should be on the "good" side of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes....
I'm three blocks from the beach and several feet about sea level.  Michael did not have storm surge there......

Might wanna move the campers if you can.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 13, 2021)

Steinhatchee fixn to be a bigger mess!


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 13, 2021)

95g atl said:


> Yikes....
> I'm three blocks from the beach and several feet about sea level.  Michael did not have storm surge there......
> 
> Might wanna move the campers if you can.



The water was about 6' over fish camp during Michael.




RedHills said:


> Steinhatchee fixn to be a bigger mess!



Same problem at Steinhatchee.
Push of water up a narrow river, somebodies gonna get wet.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 13, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> The water was about 6' over fish camp during Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steinhatchee is under water now from 2 weeks of unprecedented rainfall.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 13, 2021)

A recent view...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2021)

Man it sure is nice down here…. 89, Sunny and no wind. 
 Awesome fishing conditions...

I got no boat...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> 89, Sunny and no wind.
> Awesome fishing conditions...



If it was 89 and sunny with no wind here, I'd be darned miserable fishing.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> View attachment 1097554


Show the flash light,batteries,milk,and bread displays and I’ll believe


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If it was 89 and sunny with no wind here, I'd be darned miserable fishing.


 Yeah I hear you. It's just that I've stayed away from here for the last 6 weeks to avoid the heat. It's not TOO hot... and I would definitely be focusing on dawn and dusk. It's just hard to sit at the camper/dock when you should have a boat at your disposal.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 13, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> View attachment 1097554



That would be normal if you're in/around Cordele.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Yeah I hear you. It's just that I've stayed away from here for the last 6 weeks to avoid the heat. It's not TOO hot... and I would definitely be focusing on dawn and dusk. It's just hard to sit at the camper/dock when you should have a boat at your disposal.



I've always fished hot.
It's just a different approach.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> I've always fished hot.
> It's just a different approach.



I've got that...
 It's just a good time for me to spend time in the mountains with my wife. Nice and cool... and prepping for mtn hunts, plus I've got deer lease to groom.

 I just talked with leoparddog...
 We might take his new sportsman for its 1st cruise in the morning…


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 13, 2021)

RedHills said:


> A recent view...View attachment 1097548



Hope it's gone down.
You'll get a push from Fred tomorrow night.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2021)

They keep movin it westward... ?


----------



## RedHills (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep..


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Steinhatchee fixn to be a bigger mess!


Yup.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2021)

Special marine warning tonight for large, intense thunderstorm just west of Marker 24 Barge headed west towards Carabelle and Apalachicola...

Special light show across the water...



The moon was just out of sight in the first one... In the upper right corner here….  blue sky visible.

No thunder sounded at all from the distant lightning.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 13, 2021)

Just got down. Hopefully hit the lighthouse ramp tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 14, 2021)

Westward Ho!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes sir! West is best!


----------



## RedHills (Aug 14, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Special marine warning tonight for large, intense thunderstorm just west of Marker 24 Barge headed west towards Carabelle and Apalachicola...
> 
> Special light show across the water...
> 
> ...



Cool vids...over the last week we've had some nasty cells moving E-W inland late. Few nights ago it was almost 2 solid hrs of rumbling when one slid between us and Quitman!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 14, 2021)

And then God said… let there be Grace.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 14, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Go fishing and stop by fish camp Sat afternoon.
> I think there is still a jar of Kansas Magic Elixir there.


Was close by but was soaked and tired. Wasn't sure if you were still around anyway. I might need some cough medicine another day if the offer comes up again.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 14, 2021)

Awesome Web page of the  NOAA weather prediction center...
 Quantitative Precipitation Forecast for day1 through days 1 through 7.
 Rainfall broken up into 6 hour periods and cumulative. Tons of info here.

 Just like the track, the accumulation of rain has been moving westward over the past few days also.

https://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/day1-7.shtml

5-day cumulative... Legend on the webpage.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2021)

Bacon an' pepperjack lover's biscuit at fish camp...





 Waiting around here to see how much rain we get this evening. Then. Probably head home in the morning.. I think Grace is going to be a dud also...
 Windy app has grace coming off of Cuba and dissipating.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 15, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Bacon an' pepperjack lover's biscuit at fish camp...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097926
> ...


Windy tends to be right far more often than other weather predictions.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Windy tends to be right far more often than other weather predictions.



 This one will be a test for my own personal revealation/confirmation/trust!


----------



## RedHills (Aug 15, 2021)

Dont discount ol Fred just yet...dont see much wind damage out away from center, but surge right there gonna be a concern.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Dont discount ol Fred just yet...dont see much wind damage out away from center, but surge right there gonna be a concern.



Yeah, and I can toss a baseball from my camper site into this marshgrass that is flooded on summer higher tides. The surge expectation has now grown for here. I'll be hooking up shortly and ready to head for higher ground a couple miles away.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2021)

This evening's high tide is a lower one. But the surge could put mmy camper wheels in the wster...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 16, 2021)

Well, the whole thing slowed down and the worst of it is expected here in Saint Marks around midday. I've moved my camper away from the edge of the marsh about a 100 yd away to a little higher ground. Hope I don't have to move it againin a downpour...
Gonna have to hang around one more night.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 16, 2021)

Pics from my uncles house at the ‘Hatch. They’re from last week before Fred was even close. If you zone the first on, you can see the floating doc is higher than the boat house floor already. He’s about 2 miles upstream from the Gulf, so hopefully nut a lot of surge there. The house is about 3-3 1/2’ higher than the water in the pics, so it should be ok. Our camp on
51 has never flooded, so we should be good there. We will see.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 16, 2021)

Fred probably more organized right now as it has been! Spinning up some pretty good bands.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Well, the whole thing slowed down and the worst of it is expected here in Saint Marks around midday. I've moved my camper away from the edge of the marsh about a 100 yd away to a little higher ground. Hope I don't have to move it againin a downpour...
> Gonna have to hang around one more night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098216


Looks nasty stay safe brother.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Fred probably more organized right now as it has been! Spinning up some pretty good bands.


7" of rain off of it all the way up here last night. Flash flood warnings.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 16, 2021)

I got my camper back in its sweet spot but so far the backside has been worse than the front side...
 Tonight's high tide is actually lower on the chart than this morning's high tide, but it looks just as bad, plus stormier.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> 7" of rain off of it all the way up here last night. Flash flood warnings.



Talked to my kin in Hendorsonville and they a little worried. Bunch more on the way!


----------



## RedHills (Aug 16, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I got my camper back in its sweet spot but so far the backside has been worse than the front side...
> Tonight's high tide is actually lower on the chart than this morning's high tide, but it looks just as bad, plus stormier.


Noticed that as well...even now, the weather aint where weve learned to expect it!


----------

